# Engineers Australia Skill assessment Electronics Engineer Resume



## Nash88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a bachelors degree in Electronics and Telecommunication engineering (graduated in 2011), I am applying to Engineers Australia to get my degree assessed as an electronics engineer. I have worked as software developer for 3 years and 4 months. 
My dilemma is whether to show my software experience in the resume. Engineers Australia requires you to show every activity you have taken up till now, including period of inactivity.

So, as per the guidelines, should I show my experience as software engineer or not? If I show my experience will it effect have a negative outcome of assessment?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Nash88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a bachelors degree in Electronics and Telecommunication engineering (graduated in 2011), I am applying to Engineers Australia to get my degree assessed as an electronics engineer. I have worked as software developer for 3 years and 4 months.
> My dilemma is whether to show my software experience in the resume. Engineers Australia requires you to show every activity you have taken up till now, including period of inactivity.
> ...


You will have to show your experience in resume. No long vacant periods should be there. It will not have any negative impact. But in CPD you will have to prove how you are linked with electronics engineering till now.


----------



## Nash88 (Jun 18, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> You will have to show your experience in resume. No long vacant periods should be there. It will not have any negative impact. But in CPD you will have to prove how you are linked with electronics engineering till now.


Hi ozpunjabi,

Thank you very much for the reply. will Prepare my CPD accordingly.


----------



## mrsoje (Jun 20, 2016)

I have Uk Engineering degree in "Electrical Electronics" and I would like to assess that degree in Australia. What is the procedure and requirement for that? I have a 2 years work experience and am currently enroll for an engineering masters in Melbourne to start in july.

Is there anyone willing to help me out.


Thank you


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

hi, my wife has a degree in electronics & Communication engineering but 4 years experience in software domain. We would like to apply for Engineers Australia Skill assessment for Electronics Engineer based on the degree to claim education points only. She will not get any experience points even if we apply in a ICT profile given the criteria followed by ACS.

Can we apply to engineers Australia & expect a positive outcome?


----------



## dm82australia (Jul 29, 2016)

Having degree in perticukar stream is more imporatant than wexp. Wexp only affect ur assessment when u use that to write career report or claim for point.


----------



## mrashid18 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dear all

I have a query regarding the ANZSCO code to use when applying for my Migration skill assessment. I have a 4 years bachelors degree in Electronics Engineering that i completed in 2009, a 2 years Masters in Electronics Engineering that i completed in 2011 . But my entire experience since the very beginning that is in 2009 to date (more then 7 years) is in Telecom Engineering at a power Utility company. 

So my query is this should in choose the Telecommunications Engineer-263311 to which most of my practical work matches or Electronics Engineer-233411 to which my qualification matches.
All my CDRs are also of telecom projects 

An early reply would be highly appreciated.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi, Can I know the job duties of a electronic engineer. My SIL is a Btech ECE and wanted to see if she qualifies for Electronics Engineers or 'telecomm network Engineer' so that she can get her skills assessed with EA. Also if she has 7 years of exp in the field, how many points will she get from EA. If EA rejected her experience, can we then go to ACS and reapply for assessment. Below are her job duties, do you think she qualifies for EA, if so which occupation category:
STRENGTHS:
 Extensive working experience in C, DS, UNIX
 Well versed knowledge in IPC Concepts like Shared memory and Socket programming
 Telecom Protocols- SS7, SIGTRAN, SCTP, SNMP, ISDN, ISUP, SIP
 Experienced in working on Signaling Gateway and Media Gateway products
 Tools: gdb, ClearCase, WireShark, Spectra iNET, Spectra2, SIPP 
Roles and Responsibilities:
 Provided support and developed new features in OMSA tool.
 Added support for the new traps and flags both in frontend and backend.
 Contributed in verifying and implementing the features required for the Open Manage Tool to
support in Windows desktop version.
 Implemented the support at lower level, for security features implemented in application layer.
 Worked and gained experience in Agile methodology.
 Worked extensively in implementing traps using SNMP protocol and XML/XSLT modifications to
support the new traps in front end.
 Worked in C, Unix, Windows and XML/XSLT


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*edit*

sorry forgot to mention , her job title in the company is given as software developer 




deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi, Can I know the job duties of a electronic engineer. My SIL is a Btech ECE and wanted to see if she qualifies for Electronics Engineers or 'telecomm network Engineer' so that she can get her skills assessed with EA. Also if she has 7 years of exp in the field, how many points will she get from EA. If EA rejected her experience, can we then go to ACS and reapply for assessment. Below are her job duties, do you think she qualifies for EA, if so which occupation category:
> STRENGTHS:
>  Extensive working experience in C, DS, UNIX
>  Well versed knowledge in IPC Concepts like Shared memory and Socket programming
> ...


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

dm82australia said:


> Having degree in perticukar stream is more imporatant than wexp. Wexp only affect ur assessment when u use that to write career report or claim for point.


Hi I have a bachelors in maths from USA and planning to study masters in Eng in Aus. If i have no experience in Engineering work would i be able to get a positive assessment from my masters degree alone? I am also open to your advice in which eng degree can increase my chances.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

""""Originally Posted by dm82australia View Post
Having degree in perticukar stream is more imporatant than wexp. Wexp only affect ur assessment when u use that to write career report or claim for point."""

Yes , the idea is to get her experience points too as she is applying single and looks like for for Electronics Engineer, to get a invite, you need 75 poins now.

so (30 age+ 15 degree + 10 exp + 20 pte) = 75 else she will not be able to cut for a invite correct??

Her husband is into marketing and his job role is only mentioned in 190 and no state is offering it right now..so will she still be able to claim partner points from him for state sponsorship

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi People, My friend has a degree in Electronics Engineering(2004) but all his experience is not relevant. Now the question is - if the wife is primary, the skill assessment for a degree should still work because he doesn't need any work experience points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocaj said:


> Hi People, My friend has a degree in Electronics Engineering(2004) but all his experience is not relevant. Now the question is - if the wife is primary, the skill assessment for a degree should still work because he doesn't need any work experience points.


You need a positive skills assessment not a positive degree assessment to claim spouse points
ACS willl not work , but you can explore engineer australia route
Cheers


----------

